# Mamba Max Pro



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Where can I get a Mamba Max Pro ESC? I have looked at several places and can't find one. Thanks.


----------



## dct23 (Sep 8, 2009)

trackdog has one for sale


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the hype with these? Seen a lot of people talking about them lately.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks like I was a little late on Trackdogs esc. Somebody got a good deal!


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=mamba+max+pro&search=Go

There's a few there. Might be what your looking for.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for the response. I looked there and they are all out of stock. I would like to get just the esc if that is possible. Does anyone know if the Castle sells them directly?


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

There back ordered everwhere. Maybe early Jan. Everywhere. If were lucky.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just called Castle Creations, they too are out of stock and the rep said after the first of the year. I don't have time to wait until then. What is the next best legal esc out on the market? How is the LRP SPX?


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

smoothie, www.superiorhobbies.com still has the mamba max pro / w motor combos in stock, while a little more initially, you could sell the motor on ebay or here on hobbytalk to re-coup the difference.


----------

